# Black African Cichlid, what type?



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

First and foremost, I am a beginner, and brand new to the forums - thank you for having me and taking time to consider this post. I have a solid black cichlid that i picked up from my local petsmart (dont flame please!! i admit my novice status!) in their "assorted small african cichlid" tank and i cannot for the life of me ID it. I am quite confused on as to what it is, I cannot see any stripes like a juvenile bumblebee hybrid or something but I am quite lost. I am learning still, but I have them (4 total- 3 male, 1 female) in a 5gal growing tank right now to go into my 20gal next week. 

















Thanks to any and all for help, I will do my best with any suggestions given.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a bumblebee. No idea what it is, other than to say it's likely a hybrid. A 5g is WAY too small for any mbuna, as is a 20g. I hope you have a 4' tank ready...


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you for the insight. i thoroughly understand that my 5gallon is way too small, they are small juveniles (1in-1.5in) and will be progressively moved. I will be temporarily moving them to a 20gal, and eventually I plan to move them to a larger tank (65gal or 150gal depending on openings). I only got the bumblebee idea from seeing a few different pictures and being a total novice. Without wishing to detract from the initial post reference, what would your personal suggestions be for supplying a 20gallon permenantly? German Blue Rams and Dwarf Cichlids? thx!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

If you want a pair of CA/SA cichlids in a 20, it's not a matter of "and." One pair, maybe some dithers, and that's it. Convicts, rams, apistos all would work.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This fish is a Metriaclima zebra type juvenile.


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

dielikemoviestars - Would that be a 'solo' tank with only the pair? I have always had an interest in jaguar catfish if it would be applicable (Liosomadoras Oncinus). Please keep in mind that i am still a beginner, and am looking to learn - so all the help given is very apprecieated. Could you expound upon what you were saying in more detail? If it helps at all I would prefer to have a very well stocked, yet still healthy tank. I have no objections to more frequent water changes and maintenance if need be because to me the work is worth the look.

fogelhund - Thank you, but as said before, I am quite the beginner. I did a quick google image search and most of them are striped. While I see no indications of it having stripes, is it quite possible she is too young to show them quite yet? If so what coloration should I expect from her with her being all black?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The colouration is typical of juvenile, and female zebra types. Only the males, and dominant males get the striping that you see.


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

So she will most likely be solid color or will she have very faint striping? Is this coloration rare or frequent? I could not find a very close image to her on any google images. Thank you for the help with identification though! :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish is too young to establish if it is male or female. It might stay this colour, or could become like the males you see in pictures.


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

Understood. Thank you very much!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

On another note, i use a 5.5G as my QT/hospital tank as well. No harm in that while the fish are young i would think as they only stay in there for the 2 weeks.

However i would look into getting the largest tank possible. 20G is not big enough for adult mbuna. I would try to get a minimum long 40 or 55 if possible. That is as long as these fish mature under 5 inches.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

With a max size of 8-10", I'd say no to adding that catfish in a 20g, regardless of tankmates.


----------



## snipeslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Chunkanese - i was planning on using the 5gal as a QT/hospital tank once my other one was established. I have the 20gallon, still in box. I will try to see what I can figure out about if I can get a larger tank around the 40-55gallon size. I see you mentioned a long tank, is that the only way a tank that size works with what I have? A shorter framed, taller one is not as beneficial for the fish I would presume; could you explain this to me so that I can understand better please? I may be able to set up a tank that has less 'floor space' with its volume being up, not across is why I ask.

dielikemoviestars - If I followed Chunkanese's advice and got a larger tank would that be applicable, or would I still need to worry about the cichlids killing the catfish?

On another note just to be clear, is there any stocking suggestions for the 20 gallon if I was not able to get a larger tank? Im starting to believe that cichlids are almost out of the question (except for one pair of blue rams) but would they be allowed to have tankmates? As far as the ones that I have now, I have taken very good care of them with water changes and such - if I am unable to keep them whats the best way to find them a good home? I refuse to just throw them out, they were not cheap - at least for my budget, and that would be more unethical than me keeping them in a tank to small. Suggestions?

Thanks again for everyones help, I am very new to the hobby and especially cichlid care. I am doing my best to correct my amature mistakes and do better for the future.


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

With most cichlids a longer wider tank is better than a tall tank as it gives the fish more room to get away from bullies and more room to establish territories


----------

